# A8 Autobahn - Stuttgart to Munich/Austria



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone have the latest on roadworks on this major Autobahn in Germany??

The last time I drove it to Munich (admittedly some years ago), there were loads of roadworks going on and I need to get to Kitzbuhel in mid June but am short of time in getting there from Dover (I have to be in Kitzbuhel by a set time), so don't want any unnecessary delays if I can avoid them. 

I know of some delays just past Stuttgart on the way to Ulm as I drove that section in 2016, but what's the score after Ulm?

I could go south of Stuttgart via Bregenz but the Arlberg tunnel on the A12 Austria motorway is closed for refurb works so everyone must use the old pass, and the delays that will cause, so I won't do that.

The other alternative is to come into Austria south of Ulm but that road can get pretty choked as it's single carriageway once you get into Austria and thereafter to the A12.

Return I'm not too worried about as we have a bit more time so can pick and choose our route.

Any news would be helpful thanks


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

no information??


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I can only find a German site, hope it helps?

http://www.bast.de/DE/Fahrzeugtechnik/Baustelleninformation/baustelleninformation_hidden_node.html

Zoom in on the map and click the roadworks symbol for details of the particular one.

There is a filter system for any particular route...but the link reverts to the main map.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for that - very useful

that's one I didn't see when I googled. Via Michelin has some very good real time data, but I'm interested to see what planned roadworks there are on various route so I can make a route decision


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This is the ADAC version...it's not updated in English.

Street search gets you to where you want (Straßensuche):-

https://www.adac.de/reise_freizeit/verkehr/aktuelle_verkehrslage/suchergebnis.aspx?search=voR6xNq,uBR2BNqbuBLJyouVCgqp5fi0u0Tp0zypyLLD1gZsxLZ6x5Z65UX2BgaA4zRF0uXp1oIp1yqZCgIDxVAixgLrCg9xFzRs05aAwuZryoZc15u40z6s5UNFC52pwuX2CTNDxguDBgNGxT__

PS. It's set for traffic report as apposed to roadworks (Baustelle)


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

EJB said:


> This is the ADAC version...it's not updated in English.
> 
> Street search gets you to where you want (Straßensuche):-
> 
> ...


thanks for that link - very useful data on roadworks. it doesn't look as if we will have a roadwork free drive to Kitzbuhel so I guess we will have to make a decision and keep our fingers crossed that we don't get too snarled up


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I did have a check on a couple of the German MH forums and there are no relevant comments.
I think, like the Hamburg/Bremen area, hold ups are a regular and normal fact of life!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

the last time we drove through Germany to the Dolomites (March 2016), with all the holdups on the autobahns and then very slow traffic on single carriageway roads and heavy snow south of Ulm we ended up way short by about 5 hours of our target, so stopped for a couple of nights (luckily we had no time constraints then) and got an unplanned ski on the Zugspittze glacier.

this time I need to be in Kitzbuhel by a set time and can't really afford any unplanned stopovers

thanks for your help - fingers crossed we will be OK


----------

